# b13 ga16de auto trans help



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

Ok. I've got a 93 b13 4 door with 164k mi on it. transmission was slipping so i took it off the road and have been driving my s13 240sx. but now winter is approaching and i need my sentra back. so far i've removed the trans from the car and got it on a bench. I've got the pan off along with the filter and valve body. I read a while ago that the trans can slip if the valve body sticks. is this true? If so is it possible to clean it and how would I go about doing so? Also, I plan on replacing the filter and pan gasket. Is there anything else I should replace or look into to solve my slipping issue? Btw, there is a lil sludge on the inside of the pan and the magnet is covered with microscopic shavings. looks like oily hair. I was going to just replace it but all the sentras at the jy were undamaged leading me to believe that they were there for bad transmissions and I dont want to spend $200 just to have solved nothing. Any help is greatly appreciated. :waving:


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If it slipped, I'd suggest replacing it. Cleaning the valve body and putting it back in is a shot in the dark. The shavings are likely chunks of the clutch plates that are worn out from slipping. 

Maybe you can find a rebuild kit? I'd at least change out the clutches while its apart. A new converter wouldn't be a bad idea either. You should be able to clean the valve body with some brake cleaner or the like.


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

thats the thing. i dont want to drop $200 just to have another broken transmission. where are the clutch plates located? its my first time doing this and im taking eveything step by step. i just started working again today so im trying to save money by doing this myself. plus its a good learning experience too. btw thanks


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

i checked the govener. it seems ok. threads aren't gone and its not sticking.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I've never taken a B13 transmission apart, but the clutch plates are usually located inside of drums behind the pump assembly. Look for something with big snap rings holding it together, the clutches should be inside. You may have several sets of clutches and bands for a given setup. 

See if you can find the service manual. Its important to keep everything in order. The FSM should have some sort of rebuild instructions.


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

thanks ok ill check it out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Cleaning out a valve body should be left to a professional trans shop. If you decide to undertake this yourself, you need to be very careful when seperating the plates, keeping track of the check balls and making sure they go back into their proper places when reassembling. If you are going to the extent of replacing the friction plates, then you will need a special tool to compress the clutch pack and install the retainer spring clip. You should also replace the piston seals inside the clutch drum as well as the other seals on the trans. Lube the seals with vaseline. Also, to do the job properly, you will need a bridge tool to measure end play. Also, hard parts need to be inspected, needle bearings replaced, the pump and torque converter should be replaced. This is why transmission overhauls are so expensive and best left to transmission shops. While I can understand wanting to learn and save money, one slip up and the trans won't operate properly and you'll have to remove it and start all over. Trust me---I've been there! To properly overhaul a trans and depending upon the internal damage, $200 is not enough to pay for the parts; the torque converter and soft parts kit (if you can find one) will more than eclipse that ammount, not to mention the cost of ATF.


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

After carefully disassembling, cleaning,and reassembling the valve body I can attest to that. If I had to do this all day I would charge a lot too. The valve body is intricate yet not necessarily complicated. I used some PB lubricating oil to flush the clutch filings out. The valves move a little better now. I advise anyone attempting this to deffinatly keep track of the check balls and springs there is a couple. I took a pic of the placement of each one before removing them. So the casing has been wiped clean of any debris new trans filter and pan gasket. $7 at AZ. Internally this trans is in good shape. No chipped gears or wear marks. The nylon gears for the governor and and speed sensor are intact and not worn. After opening the clutch pack though I can tell they need to be replaced. from what I can tell online there not expensive but I cant seem to find the ones for my car. torque convertors are really not that expensive $150 at AZ for the ga16de. As long as I do everything carefully I could have it working again for less than the price of a jy one. and if i beak it Im converting it to manual never to deal with this shit again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan doesn't, at least when I worked for them, sell a "soft parts kit," like those available for domestic transmissions. They sell a seal kit, but it usually doesn't include the lathe-cut seals nor the governor seals; they have to be purchased seperately. The clutch frictions and steels (if needed) are sold seperately and individually, or you could by a clutch drum assembly, neither of which is cheap. Back when I was working for Nissan (I left in 2003), the frictions were selling for around $35 each (usually 4 or 5 per clutch pack) and the clutch drum assy. was in the $250-350 range. If the clutches are in need of replacement, then you should definately replace the piston seal inside the respective drum. Compressed air can be used to pop out the piston. Pay attention to the direction of the seal lip. Once the new seal is installed, coat with vaseline. The hard part is installing the piston into the drum without damaging the seal. I used to use a plastic film transparency (like used in the old overhead projectors) to line the inside of the drum, install the piston, then slide out the transparency (learned to do this from the Nissan training center during an AT course). You might be able to get away with parchment paper or wax paper, but I've never tried it. Being that the seals inside the trans are usually the reason why most automatic transmissions fail, not replacing them, to me, doesn't make a lot of sense if you have the trans out and apart anyway. To me it would be like tearing an engine completely apart and not replacing the piston rings!


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

well I plan to replace all seals. i found a site that sells the assembly components. i want to replace the steel plates as well.


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a PDF that I beleive would be of help.
That is,if your trannys a"RL4FO3A / RE4F03A / RE4F03B /RE4F04A / RE4F04B.
However I can't figure out how to upload an PDF attachment on this forum.
I can see how to insert an image but not an attachment.
Below are two images not the PDF which contains actual assembly pictures of the above mentioned (FWD AT).


----------

